# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Vlera e kohës

## Dar_di

Vlera e kohës

_“Deri sa mos ta ndryshojnë (pozitivisht) gjendjen e tyre”_


*
VLERA E KOHËS*


_Profesor:_
*Amr Halid*



_Për botuesin_ ERIXH LIN-NESHRI

_Përktheu:_
*Dr. Musli Vërbani*

Kaçanik 
2005



*Hyrje*

Falënderimet vetëm për Allahun,
Atë e falënderojmë,
Prej Tij ndihmë kërkojmë,
Prej Tij kërkojmë të na falë gabimet tona.
Allahut i mbështetemi ta na mbrojë nga të këqijat tona dhe të këqijat e veprave tona.
Kë e udhëzon Allahu, ai nuk humbë,
Kë e humbë Allahu, për të nuk ka udhëzues.



                          *   *    *

Vëlla i nderuar!
Gjatë këtij fjalimi do të jetoj së bashku me ty dhe me një çështje të rëndësishme, dhe me vlerë, e cila është e ndërlidhur fort me besimin (imanin) në Zotin e Lartmadhëruar.
      Kjo çështje e ka vlerën atëherë kur të jemi të bindur dhe veprojmë me të.
      Kjo çështje e ka vlerën atëherë kur jeta jonë është e stolisur me të dhe veprohet me të.
      Kjo çështje është serioze dhe e rëndësishme që do të thotë të kujdesemi për kohën, ta shfrytëzojmë kohën për ta fituar kënaqësinë e Allahut.
      Patjetër duhet që kohën ta kalojmë në dëgjueshmërinë ndaj Allahut, ta shfrytëzojmë në atë që na sjell kënaqësinë e Allahut, ta shfrytëzojmë që të na shpëtojë nga zjarri i xhehenemit dhe të na shpie në xhenet.
      Patjetër duhet që kohën ta shfrytëzojmë maksimalisht në punë të mira dhe të dobishme, në kënaqësi të Allahut të Lartëmadhëruar, spese çdonjëri do të jep përgjegjësi për jetën (kohën) e tij si e ka kaluar.
      Transmeton Ibni Mes`udi nga Muhamedi a.s. se ka thënë:
*“Në Ditën e Kijametit asnjë këmbë e birit të Ademit nuk do të lëvizë para Zotit të Lartëmadhëruar pa dhënë përgjegjësi (pa u pyetur) për pesë çështje:
-	për jetën (kohën) e tij si e ka kaluar,
-	për rininë e tij si e ka shfrytëzuar,
-	për pasurinë e tij si dhe ku e ka fituar dhe si e ka shpenzuar, dhe
-	për çka ka punuar, dhe çka ka mësuar”.*

----------


## Dar_di

*VLERA E KOHËS NË ISLAM*

Vëlla i nderuar! A e se cila është begatia më e madhe që ta ka dhuruar ty Allahu pas fesë islame?!
-	A mos është pasuria, apo fëmijët, pozita, apo pushteti, bukuria, apo dituria, apo ndoshta shëndeti?!
Vëlla i nderuar! Të gjitha këto janë begati të mëdha për të cilat nuk duhet falënderuar pandërprerë Allahun dhe prapë nuk mjafton ai falënderim. Ka edhe begati të tjera të shumta të cilat as që mund t`i numërojmë, mirëpo të gjitha ato begati të sipërpërmendura nuk janë begatitë më të mëdha të njeriut.
      Begatia më e madhe të cilën ia ka dhuruar Allahu robit të tij pas Islamit është begatia e kohës, sepse koha është hapësira (vendi) ku bëhet adhurimi (ibadeti), sikurse kemi shumë, e shumë adhurime (ibadete) të cilat janë paraparë vetëm në kohë të caktuara.
      Vërtet koha nëse shfrytëzohet për atë që është e paraparë, atëherë e ngritë njeriun në shkallë të larta dhe në vendet e çmueshme, dhe të lavdëruara të xheneteve të larta.
      Vërtet koha është begatia më e madhe, mirëpo shumica e njerëzve këtë nuk e dinë.
      Vërtet koha është begatia më e madhe, mirëpo shumica e njerëzve nuk janë falënderues.
      Vërtet koha është begatia më e madhe, mirëpo shumica e njerëzve e çmojnë dhe e humbin veten e tyre.
      Vërtet koha është begatia më e madhe, mirëpo për çudi shumica prej neve, që të mos them të gjithë ne nuk e ndiejmë këtë begati të madhe dhe nuk e llogaritë si begati prej begative më të çmuara. Vërtet Umeti nuk e llogaritë se koha është më e çmuarja dhe më e vlefshmja për të qenë Umeti më i çmuari, dhe më i vlefshmi në tërësi.
      Vëre këto çka po ju them:
Për betimet më të shpeshta të Zotit të Lartëmadhëruar në Librin Fisnik (Kur`an) janë përbetimet në kohën dhe çka kanë të bëjnë me kohën. Allahu i Lartëmadhëruar nuk përbetohet në diçka çka nuk ka vlerë të madhe, por vetëm në atë çka ka vlerë të posaçme. Vërtet Allahu është përbetuar në kohëra të shumta dhe Zoti i Lartëmadhëruar thotë:
*Pasha natën kur errësohet në tërësi.* (_El-Lejl, 1_)
*Pasha ditën kur shpaloset në tërësi.* (_El-Lejl, 2_)
*Pasha paraditen! Pasha natën kur shtrinë errësirën!.* (_Ed-Duha, 1-2_)
*Pasha diellin dhe ndriçimin e tij kur bën dritë! Pasha hënën kur pason pas tij (për të ndriçuar prej tij).* (_Esh-Shems, 1-2_)
*Pasha kohën! Vërtet njeriu është në (një) humbje të sigurt.* (_El-Asr, 1-2_)
*Betohem në kuqërrimin e horizontit pas perëndimit të diellit,
Betohem në natën dhe çka ajo tubon.* (_El-Inshiak, 16,17_)

----------


## Dar_di

Vështro dhe analizo këto çështje!

Të gjitha obligimet në islam janë të ndërlidhura me kohën, pra koha është vendi apo hapësira e ibadetit (adhurimit).

Shembull: *Namazi*.
Zoti i Lartëmadhëruar thotë:
*... Vërtet namazi është obligimi në kohë të caktuar për besimtarët.* (_En-Nisa, 103_)

*Transmeton Abdullah bin Mes`udi se e ka pyetur Muhamedin a.s. se cilat vepra janë më të dashura tek Allahu? Muhamedi a.s. është përgjigjur:
-	Namazi në kohën e vet.
Pastaj cilat?
-	Për t`u sjellë mirë dhe nderimi i prindërve.
Pastaj cilat?
-	Lufta në rrugën e Allahut.
Ibni Mes`udi tregon se po ta kisha pyetur më shumë do të tregonte më shumë për to.*

Një shembull tjetër: *Zekati*.
Zoti i Lartëmadhëruar thotë:
*Hani nga frytet kur të piqen dhe bëhen fryte të shëndosha dhe jepne atë çka e keni për obligim me dhënë (zekatin) ditën e të korrurave (të mbledhurave) dhe mos e teproni, vërtet Allahu nuk i do teprimtarët.* (_El-En`amë, 141_)

Shembull: *Agjërimi*.
Zoti i Lartëmadhëruar thotë:
*  O ju që besuat, agjërimi (saum) u është bërë obligim sikurse që ishte obligim i atyre që ishin para jush, kështu që të bëheni të devotshëm.
      (jeni të obliguar për) Ditë të caktuara, e kush është i sëmurë prej jush ose është në udhëtim (e nuk agjëroi), atëherë ai (le të agjërojë) më vonë aq ditë. E ata që i rëndon ai (nuk mund të agjërojnë), janë të obliguar për kompensim, ushqim (ditor), i një të varfëri, ai që nga vullneti jep më tepër, ajo është aq më mirë për të. Mirëpo, po që se dini, agjërimi është më i mirë për ju.
      (ato ditë të numëruara janë) Muaji i Ramadanit që në te (filloi të) shpallet Kur`ani, që është udhërrëfyes për njerëz dhe sqaruesi i rrugës së drejtë dhe dallues (i të vërtetës nga gënjeshtra). E kush e përjeton prej jush këtë muaj, le të agjërojë, ndërsa kush është i sëmurë ose në udhëtim, le të agjërojë aq ditë nga ditët e mëvonshme. All-llahu me këtë dëshiron lehtësim për ju, e nuk dëshiron vështirësim për ju. (të agjëroni ditët e lëshuara më vonë) Që të plotësoni numrin, të madhëroni All-llahun për atë se u udhëzoi dhe që të falënderoni.* (_El-Bekare, 183,184,185_)

      Çdo analitik dhe çdo studiues kur ta lexojë pjesën e ajetit fisnik *... ditë të caktuara (të kufizuara)...,* do ta kuptojë dhe do ta përjetojë në vetvete se vërtet Allahu i Lartëmadhëruar na porositë për t`i shfrytëzuar dhe për të përfituar nga këto kohëra të bekuara, sepse këto kohë janë të pakta dhe nuk vijnë gjatë vitit, përpos një herë.
      Transmeton Ebu Hurejre r.a. se Muhamedi a.s. ka thënë:
* Agjëroni me të parët e saj (Hënën e Re) dhe ndërpritni agjërimin me të parët e saj (Hënë e Re tjetër), vetëm nëse ndodhë që të jetë mjegull dhe errësirë e madhe, atëherë muajin paraprak (para Ramazanit) Shaban plotësojeni në tridhjetë ditë.*

_     Pra, Agjëroni kur ta shihni Hënën e Re dhe ndërpritni agjërimin kur ta shihni prapë Hënën e Re_ e cila është shenjë dhe përkufizim i kohës.

----------


## referi_1

Se di por e para që më ra në sy ishte ky nënshkrimi jotë : dhe për atë as që vazhdova ma tutje ,Dar di : 


> Fet` e besëtë t`i kemi, po të ndarë të mos jemi. Naim Frashëri


  Këto janë thënje të mushrikëve shqiptar të tarikatit bektashi.Dhe kjo fjalë është kufër [mosbesim] dhe është ndesh me të gjith parimet dhe normat fetare islame pasi ke kundërshtuar ajetin Kur,anor ku e vetmja fe e pranuar te Allahu është vetëm islami,dhe Allahu na urdhëron që të ndahemi prej mushrikëve dhe kafirave me ajetin 4 të sures Mumtehine ku Ibrahimi a.s ,ai që ka vërtetuar teuhidin,u distancua nga babai i tij dhe populli i tij sebeb se ata bënin shirk Allahut.

----------


## Dar_di

Shembull: *Haxhi*.
Zoti i Lartëmadhëruar thotë:
*Haxhi (është obligim) në muaj të caktuar.* (_El-Bekare, 197_)
Muhamedi a.s. ka thënë:
*Qëndrimi në Arafatë është Haxhi.* (_Sahih El-Xhamie, Albani, 3172_)
Pra kush nuk qëndron në Arafatë, nuk e ka haxhin.

Vëlla i nderuar!
E sheh se të gjitha obligimet të cilat janë shtyllat e islamit, të gjitha janë të ndërlidhura me kohën që Umeti ta di dhe ta kuptojë rëndësinë dhe vlerën e kohës!
      Vëllezër! Vërtet zbulimi i orës është zbulimi për të cilin më së shumti është interesuar umeti islam, me qëllim që prej saj (orës) të përfitojë, të përparojë dhe të zhvillohet, sepse ata e kanë kuptuar seriozisht vlerën dhe rëndësinë e kohës.
      Shiko çka më ka ndodhur njëherë:
_Pasi që e kisha caktuar një takim me një të huaj, u vonova 25 minuta (një çerek ore).
Ai më pyeti:
-	A falesh?
-	Iu përgjigja, Po.
-	A e ke kryer Haxhin?
-	Iu përgjigja Po.
-	A e agjëron Ramazanin?
-	Iu përgjigja Po.
-	A e falë namazin e Xhumasë?
-	Iu përgjigja Po.
Ai tha: Çudi me çështjen e muslimanëve. Feja e tyre i nxitë në një çështje vazhdimisht, ndërsa ata qëndrojnë indiferent ndaj asaj çështje._

Koha është dëshmi për njeriun në Ditën e Kijametit.
Zoti i Lartëmadhëruar thotë:
* Po për ata që nuk besuan është zjarri i Xhehennemit. Ata as nuk gjykohen që të vdesin (të rehatohen) e as nuk u lehtësohet ndëshkimi. Kështu e ndëshkojmë secilin që është shumë i pabesim.
      Dhe ata do të klithin aty: O Zoti ynë, nxirrna e të bëjmë vepra të mira, e jo si ato që i bënim! Po a nuk u dhamë juve jetë aq sa që ai ka dashur të mendojë, ka mundur të mendojë gjatë asaj kohe, madje juve u ka ardhur edhe pejgamberi, pra shijoni, se për zullumqarët nuk ka ndonjë ndihmëtar.* (_Fatir, 36,37_)

----------


## Dar_di

Vëlla i nderuar!
Pabesimtarët do të dëshirojnë të kthehen edhe një herë në këtë botë, ta shfrytëzojnë begatinë e kohës me të cilën Zoti i Madhëruar i ka nderuar robërit e tij, që begatinë e kohës ta shfrytëzojnë në adhurim ndaj Allahut, në vepra të mira, me qëllim që të shpëtojnë prej Xhehenemit dhe të fitojnë Xhenetin.
      Transmeton Ibn Mes`udi r.a. se Muhamedi a.s. ka thënë:
*  Në Ditën e Kijametit asnjë këmbë e birit të Ademit nuk do të lëvizë para Zotit të Lartëmadhëruar pa dhënë përgjegjësi (pa u pyetur) për pesë çështje):
-	për jetën (kohën) e tij si e ka kaluar,
-	për rininë e tij si e ka shfrytëzuar,
-	për pasurinë e tij si dhe ku e ka fituar dhe si e ka shpenzuar, dhe
-	për çka ka punuar, dhe çka ka mësuar.*

Vëlla!
Edhe pse mosha rinore është pjesë e veçantë e jetës së njeriut, vetëm se ai posaçërisht për atë pjesë të kohës së rinisë do të jep llogari dhe do të përgjigjet në ditën e Kijametit, sepse ajo është koha e strukturimit të shtatit të tij, siç thuhet: Koha e punës dhe e angazhimit, koha e suksesit dhe përparimit, koha e aktivitetit dhe e kuriozitetit.

Mirëpo, përkundër kësaj, shumica prej nesh harxhon kohën në vepra të padobishme, bile edhe në atë çka na dëmton shumë.
      Prej formave të humbjes së kohës janë:
-	Ulja dhe shtrirja pranë televizorit dhe përcjellja e programeve të ndaluara.
-	Shëtitja me automjete pa nevojë ose endja nëpër rrugë pa nevojë.
-	Leximi i revistave të kota dhe të padobishme duke përcjellë lajmet e artistëve, këngëtarëve dhe të humburve.
-	Duke ndenjur shtrirë dhe duke fjetur 12 orë e më shumë.
-	Qëndrimi i femrave para pasqyrave kohë të gjata duke u stolisur dhe duke u zbukuruar.
-	Duke kaluar orë të tëra në rrugë dhe restorante e kafiteri.
-	Duke kaluar orë të tëra në biseda telefonike, biseda të padobishme deri në orët e vona të mbrëmjes.
-	Nëpunësit arab duke kaluar orët e punës së tyre në çështje të panevojshme dhe të padobishme.
-	Pjesa më e madhe e rinisë sonë e kalon kohën pa pasur ndonjë punë dhe pa pasur ndonjë qëllim të caktuar.

----------


## Dar_di

Vëllezër!
Pas gjithë kësaj, a meritojmë dhe a mund të shpresojmë se Allahu të na ngritë mbi popujt tjerë?!
      Çdo njeri i cili e humb kohën e jetës së tij ai e ka humbur kohën e umetit (popullit) të tij.
      Nëse shikojmë sa kohë është humbur, pse ajo kohë të mos ishte shfrytëzuar duke u sjellë me prindërit, ndërsa, ata tani veç kanë vdekur, koha e përkushtimit ndaj tyre ka shkuar dhe ka humbur rasti i bamirësisë gjatë jetës së tyre, humbje e madhe nga ajo kohë e humbur!
      Sa e sa vite kanë shkuar pa falë namaz, ndërsa jeta ka ecur, sa humbje e madhe nga ajo kohë e humbur?!
      Sa e sa vajza e kanë vendosur mbulesën mbi trupin e tyre, më vonë janë penduar për të kaluarën e tyre.
      Sa e sa njerëz kanë mund të shpëtojnë nga mëkatimi dhe pabesimi, mirëpo nuk kanë kërkuar këshilla nga njerëzit e mirë dhe thirrësit e fesë, ndërsa jeta (koha) e tyre ka ecur, sa humbje e madhe për kohën e humbur?!
      Një plak hyn në xhami dhe i sheh se si të rinjtë hynë në xhami dhe fillon të qajë për rininë e tij se si e ka kaluar, dhe nuk është falë, por ka filluar të falet në pleqëri.

Vëllezër!
Çdo gjë që na ndodhë është rezultat i mospërfilljes së urdhrave të Zotit tonë, rezultat i kohës sonë në epshe, e jo në adhurim.
      Vet koha është jeta. Vrasja e kohës (humbja e kohës) bëhet duke e harxhuar në çështje të panevojshme dhe të padobishme, duke e harxhuar në lojë e hajgare dhe duke i plotësuar epshet me gjëra të ndaluara, duke kaluar kohën në moskryerjen e obligimeve dhe duke e kaluar kohën në vepra të këqija. Kjo është edhe vrasje e vet jetës. Ky është krim prej krimeve më të mëdha dhe shkatërrim prej shkatërrimeve.

Vëllezër!
Nuk mundet ky Umet të ketë udhëheqjen dhe krenarinë derisa jetën e tij e kalon në epshe, duke mos i kryer urdhrat e Zotit dhe duke vepruar llojet e ndryshme të gabimeve dhe harameve.
      Ne meritojmë dhe shpresojmë që prej Zotit të Lartëmadhëruar që Umetin tonë ta ngritë mbi të gjithë popujt, atëherë kur ne i kthehemi Atij me sinqeritet, që ta dëgjojmë Atë dhe ta sundojmë epshin, e mos t`i bëhemi shërbëtor shejtanit, në atë mënyrë ne e ndryshojmë gjendjen në të mirë dhe në atë çka e kënaq Allahun e Lartëmadhëruar. E atëherë kur Allahu i Lartëmadhëruar kënaqet me ne, Ai na ngritë neve mbi armiqtë tanë, na çmon neve dhe i nënçmon ata të cilët na nënçmojnë, sepse Zoti i Lartëmadhëruar *Nuk ndryshon gjendjen e një populli derisa ai popull nuk e ndryshon gjendjen e tij.* (_Err-Rra`d, 11_)   

Vëlla i nderuar!
Ta dish se ke për të dhënë përgjegjësi para Allahut për çdo sekondë, për çdo çast, bile edhe për çdo frymëmarrje.

Vëllezër!
A e dini se çka është jeta?
Jeta përbëhet prej viteve, pastaj vitet përbëhen prej muajve, pastaj muajt prej ditëve, ditët prej orëve, ndërsa orët prej frymëmarrjeve.
Shiko!
Kush i humb frymëmarrjet i ka humbur orët; kush i humb orët, i humb ditët; kush i humbë ditët, i humb javët; kush i humb javët, i humb muajt; e kush i humbë muajt, i humb vitet; kush i humb vitet, e ka humbur jetën e tij; e kush e humbë jetën e tij, ai është prej të humburve, ndërsa e kundërta është kështu:

      Kush i ruan dhe kujdeset për çastet dhe frymëmarrjet, ai është kujdesur për orët e tij; kush kujdeset për orët e tij, është kujdesur për ditët e tij; kush kujdeset për ditët e tij, është kujdesur për muajt e tij; kush kujdeset për muajt e tij, është kujdesur për vitet e tij; kush kujdeset për vitet e tij, është kujdesur për jetën e tij; e kush kujdeset për jetën e tij është prej fitimtarëve. Vetë koha është jeta.
      Thuhet se koha është ari, ndërsa unë them se koha është më e çmuar se ari, sepse ari humbet e gjetet, ndërsa koha nëse humbet kurrë nuk mund të rikthehet.

----------


## Dar_di

*KUJDESI I TË PARËVË TANË NË SHFRYTËZIMIN E KOHËS NË KËNAQËSINË E ALLAHUT*


Omer Ibn Hattabi r.a. ka thënë:
_E kur flejë unë?! Nëse flejë natën e humbi të drejtën (obligimin) çka e kam te Zoti i Madhëruar, e nëse flejë ditën e humbi të drejtën (obligimin) çka e kam ndaj popullit._

*Sead bin Muadhi,*
i cili ka pasur jetë të bekuar dhe angazhim shumë të mirë, islamin e ka pranuar në moshën tridhjetë vjeçare, ndërsa ka ndërruar jetë në moshën tridhjetë e shatë vjeçare, kurse koha e tij (vitet) në islam nuk ka qenë më shumë se shtatë vite, mirëpo në momentin e vdekjes së tij e kanë vlerësuar banorët e qiejve dhe të tokës, sepse prej momentit të pranimit të islamit e ka kuptuar vlerën e kohës dhe e ka shfrytëzuar kohën në kryerjen e detyrave ndaj Allahut të Lartëmadhëruar.
Transmeton Xhabiri r.a. se 
Muhamedi a.s. ka thënë:

_Është tronditur Arshi i të Gjithëmëshirshmit nga vdekja e Sead bin Muadhit._ (_Mutefikun alejhi_)

Transmeton Ibni Umeri r.a. nga Muhamedi a.s. se ka thënë:
*Ky është për të cilin ka lëvizë edhe Arshi për vdekjen e tij dhe i janë hapur atij dyert e qiejve e të tokës, dhe e kanë dëshmuar (kanë prezantuar në vdekjen e tij) shtatëdhjetë mijë melek.* (_Suneni Nesaijut, Sahih Xhamiu i Albanit, hadithi 6987_)

Vëlla!
Mund të pyet ndokush: Çka ka punuar Suadi gjatë atyre shtatë viteve për ta arritur këtë vlerë dhe këtë gradë?
      Ai prej momentit të pranimit të islamit e ka kuptuar vlerën e kohës, është angazhuar gjatë tërë kohës të jetë në detyrë dhe në përkushtim ndaj Allahut dhe për këtë arsye e ka nderuar më fisniku  Allahu i Lartëmadhëruar, e kush mund të nderojë dikë më shumë se Allahu?!

*Usamete bin Zejdi*
edhe pse ka qenë shumë i ri, ai qysh në moshën 16 vjeçare e ka udhëhequr ushtrinë muslimane.
      Transmeton Abdullah bin Umeri r.a. se kur Muhamedi a.s. e ka dërguar një ekspeditë e ka caktuar udhëheqës Usame bin Zejdin, një pjesë e ushtrisë e kanë kritikuar këtë vendim. Muhamedi a.s. është ngritur në këmbë dhe ka mbajtur një fjalim:

* Pasi që e kritikoni një vendim të tillë (për emërimin e tij si prijës) ta dini se edhe për emërimin e prindit të tij si prijës e kanë kritikuar, por ta dini se për Zotin, ai dhe ky janë krijuar për udhëheqës edhe pse ai është prej të dashurve te unë, ai edhe nesër do të jetë prej më të dashurve te unë.* (_Mutefikun alejhi_)

      Hasan El-Basriu, Zoti e mëshiroftë, ka thënë:
_Në çdo lindje të diellit dita thërret me një zë O bir i Ademit, unë jam ditë e re, dëshmoj për punën tënde, andaj më shfrytëzo, sepse unë më nuk do të kthehem deri në Ditën e Kujametit._

      Po ashtu Hasan El-Basriu, Allahu e mëshiroftë ka thënë:
_O bir i Ademit, ti përbëhesh prej frymëmarrjeve dhe ditëve, nëse të ka kaluar dita, të ka shkuar një pjesë e jetës tënde, e kur të shkon një pjesë e jetës tënde, mund të shkojë në shpejtësi e tërë jeta jote._

      Ibn Kajim, Zoti e mëshiroftë, ka thënë:
_Për çdo frymëmarrje dhe për çdo pikë të djersës, të cilën e shpenzon jo në rrugë të Allahut ke me u penduar në Ditën e Kijametit._

      Dijetarët, Zoti i mëshiroftë, kanë thënë:
_Prej shenjave të hidhërimit të Zotit ndaj robit të Tij është humbja e kohës së tij pa nevojë._

----------


## Dar_di

Vëlla!
Nëse dëshiron të dish se a është Zoti i kënaqur me ty apo jo, shiko se si je duke e kaluar kohën.
      Prej shenjave të dashurisë së Zotit ndaj robit të Tij është angazhimi dhe shfrytëzimi i kohës në rrugën e Tij në maksimum.
      Ndërsa ai i cili nuk vepron asgjë e thotë: Nuk kam çka të punoj, kjo është humbje. Fillimi i çdo mëkati është koha pa punë, prandaj këtë duhet ta keni parasysh dhe ta vulosni thellë në zemrën tuaj.
      Gruaja e mbretit dhe gratë e qytetit ku jetonte Jusufi a.s.
*E ajo, në shtëpinë e së cilës ishte Jusufi, i bëri lajka atij dhe ia mbylli dyert e i tha: Eja! Ai (Jusufi) tha: All-llahu më ruajt, ai zotëriu im (e burri yt), më nderoi me vendosje të mirë (si mund t`i bëj hile në familje). S`ka dyshim se tradhtarët nuk kanë sukses.
      Ajo mësyni atë qëllimisht, e atij do t`i shkonte mendja ndaj saj, sikur të mos i prezantohej argumenti nga Zoti i tij. Ashtu (e bëmë të vendosur) që të largojmë nga ai të keqen dhe të ndytën. Vërtet, ai ishte nga robërit tanë të zgjedhur.
      Dhe, që të dy ata u ngutën kah dera, e ajo ia grisi këmishën nga mbrapa dhe pranë dere ata të dy takuan burrin e saj, e ajo tha çfarë mund të jetë ndëshkimi i atij që tenton të keqen në familjen tënde, përpos të burgoset, ose dënim të dhembshëm.?
      Ai (Jusufi) tha: Ajo m`u vërsul mua! Një dëshmitar nga familja e saj gjykoi: nëse këmisha e tij është grisur përpara, ajo ka thënë të drejtën, kurse ai gënjen.
      E nëse këmisha e tij është grisur prapa, atëherë gënjen ajo, kurse ai është i drejtë.
      E kur e pa ai (burri i saj) këmishën e tij të grisur prapa, tha: Kjo është dredhi juaja, vërtet dredhia juaj është e madhe!
      Jusuf, largohu nga kjo (mos ia përmend askujt)! E ti (gruas) kërko falje për mëkatin tënd, se vërtet ti qenke fajtore!
      Një grup nga gratë e qytetit thanë: Gruaja e zotëriut (e ministrit) i vërsulet marrëzisht shërbëtorit të vet, atë e ka kapluar në shpirt dashuria, e ne jemi të bindura se ajo është në humbje të hapët.
      E kur ajo dëgjoi për ato pëshpëritjet e tyre, dërgoi t`i thërrasë ato, u përgatit vend mbështetje dhe secilës prej tyre i dha nga një thikë e tha: Dil para atyre! Kur e panë, ato u tronditën dhe i prenë duart e tyre e thanë: All-llahut i qofshim falë! Ky nuk është njeri, ky nuk është tjetër vetëm se ndonjë engjëll i lartë!
      Ajo tha: Qe, ky është ai për të cilin më qortuat mua, e unë mësyna atë, po ai u ruajt fort. Po që se nuk e bën çka e urdhëroj, ai gjithqysh do të burgoset dhe do të nënçmohet.
      Ai (Jusufi) tha: O Zoti im, burgu është më i dëshiruar për mua, se sa atë që më ofrojnë ato mua dhe nëse Ti nuk ma largon prej meje dredhinë e tyre, unë mund të anoj te ato dhe të bëhem injorant.* (_Jusuf, 23-33_)

      Ajo çka  më intereson dhe çka më brengosë më së shumti është koha e lirë e të rejave tona.

*Muhasibiu* Zoti e mëshiroftë thotë:
_Po të ishte e mundur që koha të ishte mall tregtarë dhe do të blihej, tërë pasurinë do ta kisha shpenzuar për të blerë kohë të lirë._ Kur e kanë pyetur: Prej kujt do ta kishe blerë atë kohë të lirë? Është përgjigjur: Prej neglizhentëve!

*Ibn Rexheb El-Hanbeliju* thotë:
*Me duart e mia i kam shkruar më shumë se dy mijë libra.* Kur ka vdekur Ibn Rexhebi i kanë marrë librat e tij dhe i kanë përpjesëtuar me ditët e jetës së tij dhe e kanë vërtetuar se për çdo ditë të jetës së tij i ka shkruajtur nëntë libra.

----------


## Dar_di

*Imam Nevevij* Zoti e mëshiroftë atë, ai ka qenë i angazhuar maksimalisht në shfrytëzimin e kohës së tij. Ai ka qenë njeri i bekuar, Zoti e bekoftë jetën dhe angazhimin e tij. Ai ka shkruar libra të rëndësishme në Fikh dhe në shkencat e fikhut në Hadith dhe shkencat e hadithit, edhe pse ka vdekur në moshën 45 vjeçare. Ai aq shumë është angazhuar në studim dhe në kërkim të diturisë sa që nuk mund të ketë musliman i cili është angazhuar në kërkim të diturisë sikurse ai.
      Ai ka thënë se për 4 muaj e gjysmë e ka mësuar përmendësh librin TENBIH të Ebi Is-hak Esh-Shirazijut. Ai për çdo ditë ka mësuar tek 12 profesorë.
      Neveviju Zoti e mëshiroftë thotë:
I kam analizuar dhe kam komentuar çdo gjë që ka qenë e nevojshme, kam sqaruar termet, kam sqaruar të pasqaruarën. Zoti më ka bekuar mua, e ka bekuar kohën dhe angazhimin tim dhe më ka ndihmuar.
Ka treguar Imam Neveviju se nuk ka ngrënë dhe nuk ka fjetur deri sa është uritur për së tepërmi dhe deri sa nuk është lodhur për së tepërmi.
Nëna e tij njëherë i ka thënë: O biri im! E kam përgatitur ushqimin, ndërsa ai ka thënë: Oj nëna ime, jam i angazhuar në lexim dhe dituri, ndërsa ajo i afrohet, i jep ushqim, kurse ai gëlltiste ushqimin duke qenë i thelluar në lexim. Kur thërriste ezani i sabahut e përfundonte leximin dhe i thoshte nënës së tij: Oj nëna ime! Ku është ushqimi të cilën e ke përgatitur për mua. O biri im, për derisa mësoje të kam ushqyer! Ndërsa ai përgjigjet: Për Zotin kam qenë tepër i angazhuar me lexim sa që nuk e paskam ndier fare.

----------


## Dar_di

*Ebu Jusufi* nxënës i Ebu Hanifes, Zoti e mëshiroftë ka qenë tepër i angazhuar në shfrytëzimin e kohës.
      Përderisa ishte në shtratin e vdekjes njëri prej nxënësve e vizitoi, ndërsa ai e kishte humbur vetëdijen, kur kthjellohet i thotë menjëherë nxënësit të tij: Tani do ta diskutojmë një çështje të haxhit. A lejohet për haxhiun ta kryejë haxhin në këmbë apo hipur në ndonjë mjet (kafshë)?
Nxënësi i thotë: Imam! A mos është ora e mësimit? Ebu Jusufi i thotë:  O biri im! Për Zotin, nëse më mbetet një minutë i jetës sime, atë do ta kisha shpenzuar në shërbim të Islamit dhe muslimanëve.

*Amir bin Kajsi*
derisa ishte duke ecur një njeri e ndalë dhe i thotë: Dëshiroj të flas me ty. Amiri i thotë: Ndale diellin! Pra, Amiri ka pasur për qëllim ndaljen e kohës, sepse nëse do të ndalej koha do të ndalej edhe vetë, sepse nuk ka dëshiruar të shpenzojë kohë pa nevojë. 
Shikoni pra se çfarë rëndësie i ka dhënë kohës.

*Ibni Akili*
ka botuar librin Kitab Funun, i cili përbëhet prej 800 volumeve.
Ai ka thënë: Tani i kam mbushur tetëdhjetë vite, ndërsa kam rast, vendosmëri që ta shfrytëzoj kohën sikurse kur kisha njëzet vite
Ai ka thënë: Unë nuk ushqehem sikurse ushqeheni ju!
Po si ushqehesh?  e pyetën.
*Unë e hudhi pak ujë mbi kulaç dhe zbuti deri sa të bëhet i përshtatshëm për ta përtypur dhe për ta ngrënë.*

----------


## Dar_di

Vëlla i nderuar!
Derisa njeriu mundohet ta shfrytëzojë kohën në dëgjueshmëri të urdhrave të Allahut, Allahu e bekon jetën e tij, edhe nëse është e shkurtër.
      Njerëzit nuk krahasohen në mes vete me jetën e gjatë të tyre, por krahasohen në mes vete me veprat e tyre. Allahu i Lartëmadhëruar kërkon punë të mira dhe qëllime të mira gjatë jetës sonë, sepse kjo është në mundësitë tona me lejen e Zotit tonë, ndërsa nuk kërkon llogari se a kemi jetuar të shkurtër apo të gjatë, ngase jeta nuk është në mundësitë dhe kompetencat tona.
Nga ana tjetër, ne shohim se njeriu e humb kot kohën e jetës së tij dhe nuk shfaqë interesim për jetën e tij, duke e kaluar jetën e gjatë të tij pa dobi dhe pa punë të mira, pa fituar shpërblime, bile ajo kohë e jetës së tij do të jetë kundër argument para Allahut në ditën e Kijametit, pra mund të jetë shkak i pabesimit të tij.

Vëlla i nderuar!
Ka njerëz të cilët e lënë këtë botë dhe pas kësaj harrohen, atë ditë kur të vdesin është dita e vulosjes së emrave të tyre dhe kujtimet për ta mbesin vetëm në faqet e historisë.
      Ka njerëz të cilët kur ta lënë këtë botë kujtohen, mirëpo kujtimi i tyre është për të keq dhe si shkatërrimtar, përkujtimi për ta në këtë botë është vetëm si humbës dhe i cili ka humbur edhe të tjerë, mjerë për ata të humbur!
      Ka njerëz të cilët kujtohen për vepra të mira dhe të mirë, ata janë të gjallë me veprat e tyre dhe me thirrjen e tyre në rrugën e Allahut edhe pse kanë jetuar një kohë të shkurtër, ata prej momentit të vdekjes së tyre jo që harrohen, por edhe shtohet kujtimi për ta, dhe ngrihen lart te Allahu i Lartëmadhëruar dhe tek njerëzit, ata mbeten në histori me emrat e tyre të përgjithmonshëm.

----------


## Dar_di

*Muhamed Fatihu* Zoti qoftë i kënaqur me të, jeta e tij, lufta në rrugën e Allahut dhe ngritja e fjalës së Allahut, ka çliruar Konstantinopolisin, qytet i cili i ka maltretuar muslimanët me vite të tëra, ai e ka çliruar në kohën më të re të jetës së tij edhe pse para tij ka pasur tentime shumë të fuqishme për ta çliruar.
Kur është bërë Muhamed Fatihu udhëheqës nuk i ka pasur më shumë se njëzet vite. Në këtë kohë ai ka treguar aftësi, mençuri, strategji dhe personalitet madhështor në çdo fushë, posaçërisht në fushën ushtarake dhe të luftës. Ai ka vendosur pikë kryesore çlirimin e Konstantinopolit. Qëllimi kryesor i tij nga i cili nuk është lëkundur aspak, por i ka nxitur forcat ushtarake të tij, i ka përgatitur psiqikisht, moralisht dhe ushtarakisht. I ka udhëhequr me frymën e vendosmërisë dhe krenarisë.
      Me fortësinë e tij dhe me personalitetin e tij ka qenë frymëdhënës i ushtrisë së tij. Pastaj ushtria e tij e kanë pasuar me vendosmëri dhe krenari. Ai gjithmonë e ka frymëzuar me frymën e Imanit. I ka përkujtuar me shpërblimin e shehidit në rrugën e Allahut të Lartëmadhëruar deri sa me ndihmën e Allahut i çliroi këto vende.

      E ju gjeneratë e re Islame  bazë e shpresës, shfrytëzojeni kohën tuaj, shfrytëzojeni në dëgjueshmëri të Zotit tuaj dhe në realizimin e superioritetit të umetit tuaj, Allahu do të jetë me ju, do t`ju ndihmojë dhe do t`ju përkrahë.
      Tani nuk ka ndryshim të gjendjes, përpos ndryshimi i gjendjes nga fuqia e Allahut.
      Tani është gjenerata e cila posedon mobila (celularë) dhe automjete të shtrenjta.
      Tani është gjenerata e cila shëtitet nëpër rrugë, shëtitore e parqe dhe dëfrehet pa masë.
      Tani është gjenerata e cila mendon vetëm për dashuri e femra.
      Tani është gjenerata e cila e kalon kohën duke dëgjuar këngë, filma e seriale dhe duke përcjellë femra.
      Allahu na mbroftë nga veprimet që sjellin ndëshkime.
      Tani është gjenerata e cila merret vetëm me sport.
      Tani është gjenerata e përcjelljeve të programeve sportive satelitore, prej një programi në program tjetër, prej humbjes në humbje më të madhe.

      Zgjohuni nga gjumi dhe garoni me kohën. Çka po pritni, shfrytëzojeni kohën tuaj, në dëgjueshmëri të ligjeve të Zotit tuaj, ngriheni simbolin e Umetit duke shfrytëzuar kohën dhe duke i ngritur qëllimet tuaja.
      Ecni dhe përparoni me kohën para se të ndërroni jetë. Bëjeni jetën tuaj argument në dobi tuajin para se të bëhet kundërargument për ju në Ditën e Kujametit.
      Garoni me kohën dhe mbizotërojeni atë në realizmin e qëllimeve të mira dhe të larta dhe në atë çka e ngrit Umetin. Ta dini, feja jonë na thërret për angazhim dhe shfrytëzim të orëve dhe kohës.

----------


## Dar_di

Zoti i Lartëmadhëruar thotë:
* A nuk i sheh ti ata, të cilëve u është dhënë mjaft nga libri, kur të thirrën që ndërmjet tyre të gjykojë libri i All-llahut, se si një grup prej tyre prapësohej. Ata janë refuzues.* (_Ali Imran, 23_)

* Shpejtoni në atë që fitoni falje prej Zotit tuaj dhe Xhennetit që gjerësia e tij është si gjerësia e qiellit e tokës, i përgatitur për ata që i besuan All-llahut dhe të dërguarve të Tij. Ajo është dhunti e All-llahut që ia jep kujt të dojë, All-llahu është dhurues i madh.* (_El-Hadidë, 21_)

*    Ne ia pranuam lutjen e tij, ia dhuruam atij Jahjain dhe ia përmirësuam bashkëshorten atij. Ata përpiqeshin për punë të mira, na u luteshin duke shpresuar dhe duke u frikësuar, ishin respektues ndaj nesh.* (_El-Enbija, 90_)

      Transmeton Ebu Hurejra r.a. se Muhamedi a.s. ka thënë:
_  Shpejtoni në punë të mira kundër gjashtë çështjeve: Dexhallit, Tymit (Duhani) të Ditës së Kijametit, Kafshës (gjallesës) së Tokës së Ditës së Kijametit, Lindjes së Diellit nga Perëndimi (Ditën e Kijametit)...._ (_Sahihul Buhari, 5241_)

      Transmeton Ibn Abasi r.a. se Muhamedi a.s. ka thënë:
*Shfrytëzo pse çështje para se të zëvendësohen me pesë çështje tjera:
-	Jetën para vdekjes;
-	Shëndetin para sëmundjes;
-	Kohën e lirë para se të bllokohet;
-	Rininë para pleqërisë dhe
-	Pasurinë para varfërisë.* (_Sahihë Xhamië, Albani, 1077_)

----------


## Dar_di

Vëlla!
Shfrytëzo jetën para vdekjes.
      Shfrytëzoje në atë çka të bën dobi pas vdekjes, pse kush vdes nuk mund të veprojë, s`ka çka të shpresojë dhe nuk ka të drejtë pendimi.

      Shfrytëzoje shëndetin para sëmundjes.
Puno dhe vepro deri sa të jesh i shëndoshë, sepse mund të sëmuresh e dëshiron të punosh, por nuk mundesh.

      Shfrytëzoje kohën e lirë para se të bllokohet.
Shfrytëzoje kohën në këtë botë para se të jesh i angazhuar në Ditën e Kijametit, në rend të parë duke dhënë llogari në varr, e pastaj aty ose do të shpërblehesh, ose do të dënohesh. Shfrytëzoje kohën në këtë botë duke punuar për t`i shpëtuar dënimit në varr dhe duke e fituar shpërblimin, dhe të mirat në botën tjetër.

      Shfrytëzoje rininë para pleqërisë.
Shfrytëzoje fuqinë e rinisë në dëgjueshmëri para se të dobësohet trupi yt dhe të paaftësohet, e pastaj pendohesh, por do të jetë vonë.

      Shfrytëzoje pasurinë para varfërisë.
Shfrytëzoje pasurinë dukë dhënë zekatin dhe sadakanë para se të humbet pasuria e të varfërohesh edhe në këtë botë edhe në botën tjetër.

Vëlla!
Ec me kohën dhe shfrytëzo këto katër çështje, sepse nuk mund ta dish vlerën dhe çmimin e tyre vetëm atëherë kur nuk do t`i kesh.

Vëllezër!
Ecni me kohën, punoni dhe angazhohuni para se të kalojë koha dhe t`u vjen vdekja.
      Shpejtoni dhe garoni në punë të mira para se të vdesin vëllezërit e juaj në Palestinë, shpejtoni dhe lëvizni, mos rrini!

Vëlla!
Mos e shit botën tjetër për shumë të vogël të kësaj bote, sepse kjo botë është e shkurtë dhe kalimtare, ndërsa bota tjetër është e gjatë dhe e përgjithmonshme. Mos e shit jetën tënde për një çmim të thjeshtë, sepse jeta jote është e shtrenjtë. Nuk mund ta rrish burrërinë e vërtetë seri sa jeta jote dhe koha jote mos të jetë më shumë e shtrenjtë se xhepi yt më e shtrenjtë se pasuria jote.

                 *      *      *

_Autor i librit:_ *Prof Amër Halid*

_Përkthyes:_ Dr. *Musli Vërbani* 


FUND

----------


## Ummu_Linah

*Shehju Islam Ibnul Kajimi thotë:* _“Humbja e kohës është më e madhe se vdekja, sepse humbja e kohës e largon njeriun nga Allahu dhe nga bota tjetër, ndërsa vdekja të largon vetëm nga kjo botë’’._

----------


## The_Capital

Dar_di, Zoti te shperbleft per mundin qe ke postuar kete liber ketu.

Ps. Lus moderatorin qe postimet jasht teme siç jane te refer-it le t'i fshij.



*The_Capital*

----------

